# Sunflower Honey



## barryjo (Jun 6, 2014)

A friend was given about 10 lbs of sunflower honey. So he asks me, "What do I do with it?.
I said I knew of a place that had thousands of winemakers. And here I am.
So, what does he do? Is there a recipe out there for sunflower honey wine?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## byathread (Jun 6, 2014)

Its been a long time, but I made a varietal mead from Sunflower once. I made it off-dry. Here's my suggestion: Try 3lbs/gallon of honey, ferment dry with Lalvin D47. Bulk age until clear, stabilize and back-sweeten to 1.002 or to taste. Oak if you like. Age a year. Enjoy!


----------

